# Bluebird



## rickyd (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-Bluebird/254007950491?hash=item3b240dbc9b:g:tz0AAOSwIAJcAy5P


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 2, 2018)

The seller speaks Schwinn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2018)

@ranman is this your bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes it’s his.


----------



## ranman (Dec 2, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> @ranman is this your bike? V/r Shawn



Yes Shawn. And I don’t speak Schwinn.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 2, 2018)




----------

